# I want to marry my girl friend in canada?



## slp (Jun 10, 2010)

I want to marry my girl friend in canada? please help..i am living in india and my gf living in canada. We both wants to marry in canada and wants to settle there. she is PR there. Plz help how can we marry there? , how can we settle there?...and also tell me how can i go there and marry her?.can we marry on my tourist visa of canada....?....


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

slp said:


> I want to marry my girl friend in canada? please help..i am living in india and my gf living in canada. We both wants to marry in canada and wants to settle there. she is PR there. Plz help how can we marry there? , how can we settle there?...and also tell me how can i go there and marry her?.can we marry on my tourist visa of canada....?....


Hi,

Yes, you can marry your gf on a visitor's visa. You could go to a notary and get married here.

However, in order to become a permanent resident via spousal visa you will need to reproduce evidence of your relationship with her (should be at least a 1-yr relationship if I can remember correctly) and provide all necessary documents to CIC (cic.gc.ca).

Cheers


----------



## slp (Jun 10, 2010)

scharlack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, you can marry your gf on a visitor's visa. You could go to a notary and get married here.
> 
> ...




Hi, thank you very much. Please can you tell me what kind of documents i have to show there? and which types of evidences...my relation with her is 2 years ...what is the procedure...


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

slp said:


> Hi, thank you very much. Please can you tell me what kind of documents i have to show there? and which types of evidences...my relation with her is 2 years ...what is the procedure...


Hi,

I don't know them all. 

Please refer to the official CIC website (Welcome Page | Page d'accueil) and look it up. They have a lot of info on that site. You should look at the Spousal Visa category.

Good luck


----------

